# 2 Objekte der selben Klasse zusammenfügen und alte Referenz



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

2 Objekte der selben Klasse zusammenfügen und alte Referenz behalten....

Folgendes:

Habe die Klasse Auto mit getFarbe() setFarbe() und getKennzeichen() setKennzeichen()
Also ganz simpel.

Habe jetzt in meiner Anwendung im Laufe des Programms eine Objektstruktur erzeugt in der die obige Klasse drin ist.

Nun bekomme ich während des Programmlaufs ein neues Objekt vom Typ Auto.

Muss nun folgendes machen: Die Eigenschaften vom neuen Objekt Auto im alten Objekt Auto überschreiben. Das alte Auto Objekt muss vorhanden bleiben. Also autoAlt = autoNeu geht nicht, da die Referenz dann verloren gehen würde, welche ich z.B. in einem Vector gespeichert haben könnte.

Folgendes geht aber:
autoAlt.setFarbe(autoNeu.getFarbe());
autoAlt.setKennzeichen(autoNeu.getKennzeichen());
autoNeu=null;
-> jetzt sind alle Eigenschaften übertragen und die alte Referenz bleibt erhalten.

Kann man die Übertragung der Eigenschaften auch einfacher machen? Bei 30-40 Methoden is das ziemlich viel Schreibarbeit.


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2006)

Ja, entweder durch einen Copy-Konstruktor oder durch Deep-Copy.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7343&highlight=deep+copy
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20520&highlight=copy+konstruktor


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.
Nur dabei geht meine alte Referenz verloren von meinem Objekt autoAlt. Außerdem möchte ich ja kein objekt klonen. Ich hab ja schon ein autoNeu. Versteh nicht ganz wie mir das hier helfen soll.


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2006)

Dann verstehe ich nicht was du machen willst :-(


----------



## moormaster (9. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort.
> Nur dabei geht meine alte Referenz verloren von meinem Objekt autoAlt. Außerdem möchte ich ja kein objekt klonen. Ich hab ja schon ein autoNeu. Versteh nicht ganz wie mir das hier helfen soll.



Du könntest dir das vereinfachen, in dem du in Klasse Auto eine weitere Methode einfügt, welche genau das macht; alle Eigenschaften eines anderen Autos abfragen und übernehmen. Jedoch wirst du dabei auch nicht drum herum kommen, innerhalb dieser Methode einmal alle set/get-Methoden durchlaufen zu müssen.

Um das zu automatisieren, könntest du mit Hilfe von Reflection:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel21_003.htm#Rxx747java21003040008AD1F03B100

einmal alle get-Methoden aufrufen und deren Rückgabewerte an die ähnlich heissenden set-Methoden übergeben.

Allerdings kommt mir diese Lösung nicht besonders elegant vor, weil das ziemlich anfällig ist. Was ist zum Beispiel, wenn da eine Methode getIrgendwas drin ist, die nur etwas ausrechnet und weder eine set-Methode dazu existiert noch eine einzelne Eigenschaft des Objekts zurückgegeben wird.


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Kurz gesagt: 
ich möchte Eigenschaften von Objekt B in Objekt A kopieren, ohne das mein Objekt A also die Referenz verloren geht. 

Bei:
 autoAlt = autoNeu 
(Referenz von autoAlt ist weg und alle Eigenschaften sind übertragen) <- schlecht

Bei:
 autoAlt.setFarbe(autoNeu.getFarbe()); 
 autoAlt.setKennzeichen(autoNeu.getKennzeichen()); 
 autoNeu=null; 
(Referenz von autoAlt ist noch da und alle Eigenschaften sind übertragen)   <- gut
Nachteil hier: Sehr viel Schreibarbeit und umständlich. Geht das anders?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2006)

Foobar hat dir die Antwort darauf schon gegeben.


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Reflection hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Meine Objektstruktur hat nur getter und setter also keine methoden welche etwas berechnen, somit würde das funktionieren.

Gut wäre halt eine allgemein gehaltene Funktion welche eben z.B. ein Auto ein BMW und ein Citroen ein Lenkrad mittels Reflection ändern könnte.


Also der Rumpf der Methode könnte so aussehen:

public void uebertrageEigenschaften(objektAlt, objektNeu)
{

//??

}

Nur wie man anfängt das zu programmieren, da steh ich momentan aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2006)

Mach das nicht. Reflections sind einfach kein natürliches Java.
Benutz wie schon erwähnt einen Copy-Konstruktor oder clone


----------



## moormaster (9. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Foobar hat dir die Antwort darauf schon gegeben.



sowohl Deep Copy als auch Copy Konstruktoren erzeugen völlig neue Referenzen eines bestehenden Objekts. Hier geht es aber gerade darum, dass die bereits exitsierende Referenz eines Objekts die Eigenschaften eines anderen annehmen soll. Da sehe ich nicht, inwiefern Deep Copy oder Copy Konstruktoren einem dabei helfen können sollen?


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Hab ja aber schon erwähnt das das mit einem Copykonstruktor oder mit Clonable nicht funktioniert, da ich meine Referenz nicht verlieren darf! Wie soll das mit einem Copykonstruktor gehen was ich vorhab?


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

yep moormaster hat mich da verstanden


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2006)

ups.. hab ich wohl falsch verstanden. Dann währe eine copyFrom Methode in der Klasse wohl angebracht.


----------



## moormaster (9. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also der Rumpf der Methode könnte so aussehen:
> 
> public void uebertrageEigenschaften(objektAlt, objektNeu)
> {
> ...



Da die Methode nicht static ist, braucht sie objektAlt nicht zu kennen; das Objekt, in dem sie sich beim Aufruf befindet, ist das alte Objekt.

Ansonsten, wenn du das unbedingt per Reflection lösen willst (wo ich nun nicht mehr der einzige bin, der das unschön findet  ), dann solltest du dich mal ein wenig darüber einlesen:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel21_001.htm#Rxx747java21001040008AB1F049257
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel21_003.htm#Rxx747java21003040008AD1F03B100

und ein wenig damit experimentieren.

Allerdings deklarierst du jedes Objekt nur einmal, da könntest du auch einfach dir einmal die Mühe machen und die setMethoden "per hand" aufrufen. Dass du dabei 40 Aufrufe innerhalb eines Objektes brauchst, muss nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich ist, dass die meisten dieser 40 Eigenschaften nur geerbt sind und du dadurch schonmal einen Teil der Kopierarbeit von der Oberklassen abgenommen bekommen kannst:


```
public class Auto extends Fahrzeug
 {
  int anzahlSitze;
  ...
  public void copyFrom(Auto b)
  {
    super.copyFrom(b);  // die Klasse Fahrzeug soll alle Eigenschaften kopieren, welche zu einem Fahrzeug gehören

    // nun werden nur noch die Eigenschaften übernommen, welche wirklich spezifisch zum Auto gehören
    setAnzahlSitze(b.getAnzahlSitze());
  }
  ...
 }
```

Damit sollte man doch schon genug erleichterung haben.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2006)

jakarta-commons hat dafür schon Klassen... BeanUtils müssten's sein


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Gracias ... werd mich dann mal ranmachen


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung vor allem von moormaster. Nach mehr als 6 Stunden ist es vollbracht und erstaunlicherweise funzt das ganze nun trotz RMI mit der copyFrom mechanik sehr gut.
Danke nochmal


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2006)

Da ich in meiner Objektstruktur viel mit Strings arbeite und ein String immuatable ist, musste ich einen String nur noch in folgender Klasse kapseln:


```
import java.io.Serializable;

public class Klartext implements Serializable
{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -3034397141666809085L;
	
	private String text;

	public Klartext()
	{
		this.text = "";
	}

	public Klartext(String text)
	{
		this.text = text;
	}

	public String getText()
	{
		return text;
	}

	public void setText(String text)
	{
		this.text = text;
	}

	public String toString()
	{
		return text;
	}

	public void kopiereVon(VorgangsObjekt objekt)
	{
		text = ((Klartext) objekt).getText();
	}
}
```
d.h wenn ich in meiner Objektstruktur einen String benötige benutze ich die Klasse new Klartext() dafür.
Denn jetzt kann sich meine Objektstruktur (oder Model) sogar seine Strings aktualisieren und zwar von selbst =)


----------



## Mario_H (10. Aug 2006)

Alternativ könntest du auch ein Hilfsobjekt machen, dass die Referenz auf dein Auto hält, dem kannst du dann mit einem set eine neue Referenz übergeben.

Im Vektor (oder wo auch immer) hast du die Referenz auf das Hilfsobjekt, die sich nicht verändert.


----------



## Mario_H (10. Aug 2006)

Oh, bisschen langsam getippt...
(Kamen 3 neue Posts hinzu während ich geschrieben hab..)


----------

